# TdF 1994 Route



## steephill (11 Apr 2011)

Does anyone know the exact route that the Tour took when it visited in 1994? There was a Dover-Brighton stage as well as Portsmouth-Portsmouth. I know little sections , e.g. Ditchling Beacon, but I'm extremely curious to know the full parcours. I'm sure someone on the forum will know.


----------



## raindog (11 Apr 2011)

Here's some info on the Brighton stage.
http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?190808-The-Tour-de-France-1994-in-Brighton


----------



## oldroadman (13 Apr 2011)

raindog said:


> Here's some info on the Brighton stage.
> http://www.northstan...994-in-Brighton



Ordnance Survey and Sport for Television produced a souvenir OS map of both stages. ISBN 0 - 319 - 00416 - 3
I have an original, could try to get a colour copy made (large format) if it helps.

Outline route:

Dover - Canterbury - Ashford - Tunbridge Wells - Ditchling - Brighton

Portsmmouth - Wickham - Bishops Waltham - Winchester - Andover - Basingstoke - Alton - Petersfield - Havant - Portsmouth.


----------



## oldroadman (13 Apr 2011)

Now colour copied over sheets of A4 using my personal printer/copier/scanner. pm with an address and I'll mail the copies. Not scanned to a file as it's a copyright item.


----------



## bigtoe (14 Apr 2011)

All I remember is I was on-the back of the finish line scaffolding and their beside me was Paul shirwin


----------

